# Smith & Woodman



## J.R. Collector (Apr 20, 2020)

Dispensing chemists 
ST. AUGUSTINE FLA
In the spirit of sharing cobalt beauties. 
I almost feel there should be a section for just cobalts!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 20, 2020)

Love those!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Good idea.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 5, 2020)

I concur! The cobalts are my very, very favourite. I love seeing the beautiful pictures of them that get posted, could look at em all day


----------

